# Hall of Fame



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

The Hall of Fame should build on another room for the "roid" users and keep the rest of the hall for REAL Baseball players. You know like Maris,Ripkin,Hamering Hank, and many,many others.

If you want to worship and think cheating is allright,you would be able to see the biggest cheats all in one place. By allowing cheaters and liers in there would be a place for Rose.

Think about,if you think cheating is allright you have have a place to take your kids and show them the top of the line scum.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Where would all of the old era spitballers, scuffers (also "cheaters") fit in your hall? New room or old room?

What about the guys back in the day that were taking rudimentary stimulants, are they top of the line scum? That group includes some of your "hard nosed heroes".

Oh and where exactly is Maris in the Hall? I keep forgetting.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

stop running with scissors


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I see your logic, but I have to say that is one of the most absurd things I've heard in awhile. :lol: oke:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Bandman they already build rooms for using and selling illegal drugs.

They are called cells. Bonds former trainer knows about this rooms he is in one now.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

870 XPRS said:


> stop running with scissors


No worries 870, the nurses make sure to dull the blades for him too.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

280IM said:


> Bandman they already build rooms for using and selling illegal drugs.
> 
> They are called cells. Bonds former trainer knows about this rooms he is in one now.


They better open a lot more room then. Them pro wrestlers must be on a helluva training program. :roll: 
I obviously don't condone steroid use, but I don't put it in the same sentence as meth, crack-cocaine, acid, and speed either. :wink:
Bonds is still a great teammate, great father, and a good/descent person no matter how you judge or what you hear everyday. People sure like to make him out to be Hitler for God's sake. :eyeroll: 
I guess I must just fall into the non-dwelling category or something.

Until the day Bonds takes the Clinton route and admits cheating, well.....he's still innocent.


----------

